# What is considered heavily planted?



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Another post got me thinking about this - my tank looks heavily planted because there is plant matter everywhere - the entire tank is filled with green. But the reality is that there is one gigantic sword whos leaves take up about half the tank, and a few very large java ferns and anubias petite glued at various heights onto decor, driftwood and rocks. There's also a few bits of dwarf sag here and there but the majority of it got out-competed for light, which is fine by me since I don't like how it takes over the entire substrate anyhow.

So is it considered heavily planted if there are a few very large plants that fill up the tank, or is it considered heavily planted only if there are alot of plants? I'm assuming it's subjective but am curious what others think.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Totally subjective in my opinion. Just like fish "over" stocking. 

I have one fish in a 10g vs. ten fish in a 10g ...who is overstocked? Well if the one fish is an 8 inch Oscar and the ten fish are Neons...lol.

I try to mentally calculate things by mass, not numbers.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

"Heavily planted" usually refers to what the plants are doing for the tank- proving cover, absorbing nitrate, etc. A tank can be heavily planted with one giant plant or a mulitude of smaller ones. The number of species doesn't matter.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Heavily planted = ~%90+ of your substrate is actually plants and not bare substrate


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

^ So with that thinking if you have a short ground cover all over your substrate and no other plants you'd consider it heavily planted?


----------



## paddles (Oct 20, 2011)

wendyjo said:


> ^ So with that thinking if you have a short ground cover all over your substrate and no other plants you'd consider it heavily planted?


does algae count as a short ground cover?:hihi:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

When my catfish had to swim up, then sideways, then down, (to move two inches to the left) I considered my tank heavily planted.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Heavily planted = ~%90+ of your substrate is actually plants and not bare substrate


And your CO2 amount required to provide at least 15ppm to 30ppm (lime green with the drop checker) is so much that you could no longer count your bubbles with your bubble counter. Nitrate consumption rate is also a good indicator. More plants, more NO3 being consumed.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only time I think "heavily planted" has a real meaning is when you first start the tank. Then "heavily planted" means one plant for every square inch of substrate - approximately. That is usually referring to stem plant cuttings, of which HC is a stem plant too. As the plants grow I don't know just what "heavily planted" means, other than that I think I recognize it when I see it:biggrin: It isn't "lightly planted" in other words.

As the plants grow then you can get much too heavily planted very quickly, as the plants begin to block any water circulation, shade the lower plants too much, and demand much more CO2 and fertilizers to maintain their growth rate. Pruning is then overdue.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> "heavily planted" means one plant for every square inch of substrate - approximately.


Continuing the same idea... to state a tank is heavily planted or not is highly subjective but saying that you have a plant for every square inch of substrate is at least quantifiable and that is a step in the right direction IMO. But for someone in your position which has a giant sword that takes up half a tank... that is also heavily planted in terms of plant biomass. Remember big can be the same as many when it comes to mass.

You're most likely very heavily planted. Can I see a picture of this giant sword?


----------



## Pwilly07 (Aug 3, 2018)

I know this is an older post, but would love to know if you think my tank looks heavily planted? I am planting the crypts and wisteria as well as adding a moss wall to the back this week. Also, back left has plants but not very tall just yet. Can send you different angles tomorrow if need be. Thanks!!

https://i.imgur.com/ZoZuEIP.jpg


----------



## WetrootsNH (Oct 22, 2018)

Pwilly07 said:


> I know this is an older post, but would love to know if you think my tank looks heavily planted? I am planting the crypts and wisteria as well as adding a moss wall to the back this week. Also, back left has plants but not very tall just yet. Can send you different angles tomorrow if need be. Thanks!!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ZoZuEIP.jpg


I look at it this way:
If I told you that your tank is heavily planted, what does that do for you?
If I told you that I think it is still lightly planted what does that do for you?
It really could not matter less.
I could have a heavily planted tank with nothing but amazon sword but is that impressive? Does it earn me bragging rights?
No. Not really.
If it helps you answer your question, I suppose I think of heavily planted as the point at which to put new plants in or to replant trimmings, you have to ditch another plant to make room for the new stuff.
Case in point; I have a crypt that I love and it is multiplying like crazy. I will not throw any of it away so to make room I've had to reposition many plants and had to ditch many others. I would venture to say that I am at the point of being heavily planted due to that. Or rather, I was. I now have thrown away enough other stuff to account for quite a bit more spreading from my crypt. That being said, even before rearranging and thinning the herd, a lot of my plants are low growing and so much of the water column was still open so many would say that even then I was not heavily planted.
Frankly, it doesn't matter at all.
Do you like it? Do you feel happy with the number of plants/ variety you have?
I feel fish stocking is different as it has a direct correlation to the condition of your tank. Unless you are at the point in which your fish literally can not swim around, being heavily planted has zero difference to anything over being lightly planted. (Assuming you are still maintaining equilibrium with their growth)

Btw, I love the direction you are headed with your tank and I think it looks great!


----------



## Pwilly07 (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you very much! I loved your response and it is all how I view it. Would you like updates on the tank as it continues to fill out? I'd like to hear your feedback.


----------



## WetrootsNH (Oct 22, 2018)

That'd be great. I'd love to see how your moss wall fills out. It is something that I had considered before. I think I'm leaning toward the frosted glass film with an led of some color (changeable?) behind it now though. Definitely still curious on the moss wall though.


----------



## Pwilly07 (Aug 3, 2018)

The Planted Tank Forum
First Dutch https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1281779


----------

